# Daughter's First Brute!!!



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

My 11month old will have one of these next year! Found it at Toy's "R" Us. Lol my wife was making fun of me but she took the pic anyway.










Nice detail and the stickers almost match perfectly to my '05










Standing in line waiting to check out and thought I'd share this with y'all. 


Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

yes sir....put her some(fake) snorks on it too


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

How much did that run you I've been looking for one myself? 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Sweet! She will have a blast on that.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

http://toysrus.digby.com/toysrus/pr...els Fisher-Price Kawasaki Red Brute Force ATV

Just go to toysrus.com and search Kawasaki brute force $324.99

I didn't get one this year. My Oldest is 7 (too big) and youngest is 11mnths (too small) I'll prob pick one up in the summer or next Christmas 




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My daughter has one of those...she got it a couple years ago. It's since been replaced with a real fourwheeler and has just been sitting behind my barn. The foot pedal no longer works due to corrosion, and I had to splice wires from one other connector that corroded real bad. Will most likely be on my next trailer next time I go to the dump unless somebody wants it?

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

i purchased one of those a few years back and it did not last 30 minutes/really. each rear tire has a motor; the motor support broke causing the motor to free spin on one of the axles.
took it back to T R US and they had multiple failures that year.problem might be solved now,just something to look out for...and my son was only 3 y/o when this happened.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

My soon had a v-force and ran the wheels off (literally)that thing. It lasted a couple of years till the motor went bad. Then my daughter would pull him around the back yard on it with her 300.


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

i tried to find one of these up here in canada ...no luck so far .......


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

If I remember correctly, some bass pro shops carry them too. When we did our yearly xmas shopping day with the inlaws we saw one up at the bass pro in alabama


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

which one did you go to? bass pro that is


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

The one off of 10 past spanish fort

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

They are a little cheaper than $324 at bass pro in Jackson MS. Cant remember exactly but I believe around $275. I was gonna get one for my 4 yr old daughter but figured she would get more use out of a jeep or truck. She likes to carry thing and the jeep has a working radio. She is about due for a real 4 wheeler anyways I suppose.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

its not a brute but thought this was cool ...i found it on another site
before








after


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## asheborogn (Nov 17, 2011)

I wanted to get my son that one for Christmas but I decided to fix the old Yamaha 80 moto 4 for him


----------

